# إسترااااااحه مستوحاه من الشرق الأدنى - الصيــن -



## مسوقة26 (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً و سهلاً

أستراحة راااااااائعة للأيجار ~ * المنتجع الصيني * ~

مسطحات خضراء وبركة سباحة

بعض الصور







~ * ~





~ * ~

جانب من الإستراحة






~ * ~

بركة السباحة





~ * ~






~ * ~





~ * ~







~~ * ~~





~ * ~





~ * ~





~ * ~





~ * ~






~ * ~
للإستفساااار والحجز الإتصال على الرقم :

0568065151

لـكــم في 
المنتجع الصيني 
أمـتـع الأوقــات​


----------

